# Paul Bunyan "66" Lures



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone remember this vintage lure? Were they any good?










I've tried to make a reasonable reproduction:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those look real good. Should catch fish. Or maybe a blue ox. LOL.......sorry, it's late.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Never seen them but like all "inline spinners, they will catch fish. I sometimes use inline spinnerbaits oy Largemouth as well as White bass.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Can't tell but they look good Mark. By some of the things you've been showing it seems you're pretty artistic. Keep posting your stuff, it's interesting at the least.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

johnmyjohn said:


> Can't tell but they look good Mark. By some of the things you've been showing it seems you're pretty artistic. Keep posting your stuff, it's interesting at the least.


My thoughts too. I like to make things that that I use fishing, but have not done nearly enough of it lately. It is obvious you like to make your own also.


----------

